# 2 horse bumper pull trailer for sale



## elfinstar (Feb 16, 2008)

2005 Collin-Arndt 2 horse trailer for sale. Ramp, mats on floor, padded on sides, butt bar, breast bar. Divider. 2 escape doors in front, slide windows in front, in doors, and on sides. Back doors latch above closed ramp. Lights inside. Steel undercarriage has been rust-proofed. Aluminum box. Just inspected. This trailer is like BRAND NEW! It has been used 6 times. Asking $7,000.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi there! Where in PA are you located?


----------



## elfinstar (Feb 16, 2008)

I am in Lebanon county area, just north of Lancaster county.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

aw DARN you're over 5 hrs from me :-/ well good luck selling it, it's a very nice trailer and a reasonable price too!


----------



## elfinstar (Feb 16, 2008)

I take it you're in western PA. It's a nice drive out here. We're just off the turnpike and not too far from Rt. 78. Take a drive this weekend! Thanks for your good wishes.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm actually in Northeastern Ohio, half an hour south of the Lake. So it's kind of a hike :-( And the PA turnpike is EXPENSIVE lol I don't know how you guys afford travel! OH turnpike is like $0.75 to drive for like a half an hour's distance but the one time my hubby and I drove through PA it was like $20.00 for less distance than that!!

Beautiful drive though I must say! 

I'd LOVE to check out the trailer, but 5 hrs is just too long of a drive to just take a look :-(


----------



## elfinstar (Feb 16, 2008)

I know what you mean about the turnpike. You could always take I-80 across and drop down. That's what we usually do when we go to northern Ohio. I can give you directions. As far as just taking a look...just plan on taking it home! lol


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

lol yeah if I could convince my hubby to drive 5 hrs and buy it, it would have to be at a discounted rate or he wouldn't be interested in the drive! ;-) Do you any more pics, like some of the inside?


----------



## elfinstar (Feb 16, 2008)

I could take some of the inside and we could talk about price. I will post some later today.


----------



## elfinstar (Feb 16, 2008)

I uploaded another pic of inside viewed from ramp opening.


----------



## HorseLove4ever (Apr 21, 2009)

wow i LOVE it! too bad im in CT lol


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

very nice trailer. Good luck on selling it. Someone will be a happy camper to get it


----------

